# Problemas para atualizar com o emerge -u world

## Henrique Aparecido Gomes

Sou novato no gentoo, estou instalando pela primeira vez, no meu notebook. Consegui instalar, tive alguns problemas que consegui resolver lendo o 

handbook e fazendo algumas pesquisas pelo site gentoo.org e gentoobr.org.

Ainda estou rodando pelo livecd 2008.0 estou instalando pelo terminal. Baixei tudo da net o stage3 2008 e o portage 2008.

o primeiro problema foi conseguir conectar, eu conectava via pppoe com um speedtouch 500, ele conectava mas nao abria pagina nenhuma. Troquei o mondem e estou conectado via pppoa. Mas agora estou tendo problemas para atualizar o sistema com o emerge -u world que informa o seguinte erro:

>>> Emerging (1 of 4 :Cool:  app-arch/lzma-utils-4.32.7

openpty failed: 'out of pty devices'

 * lzma-4.32.7.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size  :Wink:  ...                    [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums  :Wink:  ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums  :Wink:  ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums  :Wink:  ...                                   [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking lzma-4.32.7.tar.gz to /mnt/sda3/Portage/tmp/portage/app-arch/lzma-utils-4.32.7/work

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /mnt/sda3/Portage/tmp/portage/app-arch/lzma-utils-4.32.7/work/lzma-4.32.7 ...

 * econf: updating lzma-4.32.7/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

 * econf: updating lzma-4.32.7/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

./configure --prefix=/usr --host=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --libdir=/usr/lib64 --build=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

checking if debugging code should be compiled... no

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /bin/mkdir -p

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++

checking for C++ compiler default output file name... 

configure: error: C++ compiler cannot create executables

See `config.log' for more details.

!!! Please attach the following file when seeking support:

!!! /mnt/sda3/Portage/tmp/portage/app-arch/lzma-utils-4.32.7/work/lzma-4.32.7/config.log

 * 

 * ERROR: app-arch/lzma-utils-4.32.7 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2127:  Called _eapi0_src_compile

 *               ebuild.sh, line  593:  Called econf

 *               ebuild.sh, line  529:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *   			die "econf failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/mnt/sda3/Portage/tmp/portage/app-arch/lzma-utils-4.32.7/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/mnt/sda3/Portage/tmp/portage/app-arch/lzma-utils-4.32.7/temp/environment'.

 * 

>>> Failed to emerge app-arch/lzma-utils-4.32.7, Log file:

>>>  '/mnt/sda3/Portage/tmp/portage/app-arch/lzma-utils-4.32.7/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package app-arch/lzma-utils-4.32.7:

 * 

 * ERROR: app-arch/lzma-utils-4.32.7 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2127:  Called _eapi0_src_compile

 *               ebuild.sh, line  593:  Called econf

 *               ebuild.sh, line  529:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *   			die "econf failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/mnt/sda3/Portage/tmp/portage/app-arch/lzma-utils-4.32.7/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/mnt/sda3/Portage/tmp/portage/app-arch/lzma-utils-4.32.7/temp/environment'.

 * 

aqui tambem esta o arquivo de log:

[i]This file contains any messages produced by compilers while

running configure, to aid debugging if configure makes a mistake.

It was created by LZMA configure 4.32.7, which was

generated by GNU Autoconf 2.62.  Invocation command line was

  $ ./configure --prefix=/usr --host=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --libdir=/usr/lib64 --build=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

## --------- ##

## Platform. ##

## --------- ##

hostname = livecd

uname -m = x86_64

uname -r = 2.6.24-gentoo-r7

uname -s = Linux

uname -v = #1 SMP Thu Jul 3 18:36:20 UTC 2008

/usr/bin/uname -p = Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 530 @ 1.73GHz

/bin/uname -X     = unknown

/bin/arch              = unknown

/usr/bin/arch -k       = unknown

/usr/convex/getsysinfo = unknown

/usr/bin/hostinfo      = unknown

/bin/machine           = unknown

/usr/bin/oslevel       = unknown

/bin/universe          = unknown

PATH: /usr/local/sbin

PATH: /sbin

PATH: /usr/sbin

PATH: /usr/lib64/portage/bin

PATH: /usr/local/bin

PATH: /bin

PATH: /usr/bin

PATH: /opt/bin

PATH: /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.2

## ----------- ##

## Core tests. ##

## ----------- ##

configure:2053: checking if debugging code should be compiled

configure:2073: result: no

configure:2127: checking for a BSD-compatible install

configure:2195: result: /usr/bin/install -c

configure:2206: checking whether build environment is sane

configure:2249: result: yes

configure:2274: checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p

configure:2313: result: /bin/mkdir -p

configure:2326: checking for gawk

configure:2342: found /bin/gawk

configure:2353: result: gawk

configure:2364: checking whether make sets $(MAKE)

configure:2386: result: yes

configure:2590: checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++

configure:2606: found /usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++

configure:2617: result: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++

configure:2692: checking for C++ compiler version

configure:2700: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ --version >&5

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ (GCC) 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2 p1.0.2)

Copyright (C) 2006 Free Software Foundation, Inc.

This is free software; see the source for copying conditions.  There is NO

warranty; not even for MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.

configure:2704: $? = 0

configure:2711: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -v >&5

Using built-in specs.

Target: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

Configured with: /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2/work/gcc-4.1.2/configure --prefix=/usr --bindir=/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.2 --includedir=/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/include --datadir=/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2 --mandir=/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/man --infodir=/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/info --with-gxx-include-dir=/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/include/g++-v4 --host=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --build=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --disable-altivec --enable-nls --without-included-gettext --with-system-zlib --disable-checking --disable-werror --enable-secureplt --disable-libunwind-exceptions --enable-multilib --enable-libmudflap --disable-libssp --disable-libgcj --enable-languages=c,c++,treelang,fortran --enable-shared --enable-threads=posix --enable-__cxa_atexit --enable-clocale=gnu

Thread model: posix

gcc version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2 p1.0.2)

configure:2715: $? = 0

configure:2722: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -V >&5

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++: '-V' option must have argument

configure:2726: $? = 1

configure:2749: checking for C++ compiler default output file name

configure:2771: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -mtune=nocone -o3 -pipe  -Wl,-O1 conftest.cpp  >&5

conftest.cpp:1: error: bad value (nocone) for -mtune= switch

configure:2775: $? = 1

configure:2813: result: 

configure: failed program was:

| /* confdefs.h.  */

| #define PACKAGE_NAME "LZMA"

| #define PACKAGE_TARNAME "lzma"

| #define PACKAGE_VERSION "4.32.7"

| #define PACKAGE_STRING "LZMA 4.32.7"

| #define PACKAGE_BUGREPORT "lasse.collin@tukaani.org"

| #define NDEBUG 1

| #define PACKAGE "lzma"

| #define VERSION "4.32.7"

| /* end confdefs.h.  */

| 

| int

| main ()

| {

| 

|   ;

|   return 0;

| }

configure:2820: error: C++ compiler cannot create executables

See `config.log' for more details.

## ---------------- ##

## Cache variables. ##

## ---------------- ##

ac_cv_env_CCC_set=

ac_cv_env_CCC_value=

ac_cv_env_CC_set=

ac_cv_env_CC_value=

ac_cv_env_CFLAGS_set=set

ac_cv_env_CFLAGS_value='-mtune=nocone -o3 -pipe'

ac_cv_env_CPPFLAGS_set=

ac_cv_env_CPPFLAGS_value=

ac_cv_env_CPP_set=

ac_cv_env_CPP_value=

ac_cv_env_CXXCPP_set=

ac_cv_env_CXXCPP_value=

ac_cv_env_CXXFLAGS_set=set

ac_cv_env_CXXFLAGS_value='-mtune=nocone -o3 -pipe'

ac_cv_env_CXX_set=

ac_cv_env_CXX_value=

ac_cv_env_F77_set=

ac_cv_env_F77_value=

ac_cv_env_FFLAGS_set=

ac_cv_env_FFLAGS_value=

ac_cv_env_LDFLAGS_set=set

ac_cv_env_LDFLAGS_value=-Wl,-O1

ac_cv_env_LIBS_set=

ac_cv_env_LIBS_value=

ac_cv_env_build_alias_set=set

ac_cv_env_build_alias_value=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

ac_cv_env_host_alias_set=set

ac_cv_env_host_alias_value=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

ac_cv_env_target_alias_set=

ac_cv_env_target_alias_value=

ac_cv_path_install='/usr/bin/install -c'

ac_cv_path_mkdir=/bin/mkdir

ac_cv_prog_AWK=gawk

ac_cv_prog_CXX=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++

ac_cv_prog_make_make_set=yes

## ----------------- ##

## Output variables. ##

## ----------------- ##

ACLOCAL='${SHELL} /mnt/sda3/Portage/tmp/portage/app-arch/lzma-utils-4.32.7/work/lzma-4.32.7/missing --run aclocal-1.10'

AMDEPBACKSLASH=''

AMDEP_FALSE=''

AMDEP_TRUE=''

AMTAR='${SHELL} /mnt/sda3/Portage/tmp/portage/app-arch/lzma-utils-4.32.7/work/lzma-4.32.7/missing --run tar'

AR=''

AUTOCONF='${SHELL} /mnt/sda3/Portage/tmp/portage/app-arch/lzma-utils-4.32.7/work/lzma-4.32.7/missing --run autoconf'

AUTOHEADER='${SHELL} /mnt/sda3/Portage/tmp/portage/app-arch/lzma-utils-4.32.7/work/lzma-4.32.7/missing --run autoheader'

AUTOMAKE='${SHELL} /mnt/sda3/Portage/tmp/portage/app-arch/lzma-utils-4.32.7/work/lzma-4.32.7/missing --run automake-1.10'

AWK='gawk'

CC=''

CCDEPMODE=''

CFLAGS='-mtune=nocone -o3 -pipe'

CPP=''

CPPFLAGS=''

CXX='x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++'

CXXCPP=''

CXXDEPMODE=''

CXXFLAGS='-mtune=nocone -o3 -pipe'

CYGPATH_W='echo'

DEFS=''

DEPDIR=''

DSYMUTIL=''

ECHO='echo'

ECHO_C=''

ECHO_N='-n'

ECHO_T=''

EGREP=''

EXEEXT=''

F77='no'

FFLAGS=''

GETOPT_H=''

GREP=''

INSTALL_DATA='${INSTALL} -m 644'

INSTALL_PROGRAM='${INSTALL}'

INSTALL_SCRIPT='${INSTALL}'

INSTALL_STRIP_PROGRAM='$(install_sh) -c -s'

LDFLAGS='-Wl,-O1'

LIBOBJS=''

LIBS=''

LIBTOOL=''

LN_S=''

LTLIBOBJS=''

MAKEINFO='${SHELL} /mnt/sda3/Portage/tmp/portage/app-arch/lzma-utils-4.32.7/work/lzma-4.32.7/missing --run makeinfo'

MKDIR_P='/bin/mkdir -p'

NMEDIT=''

OBJEXT=''

PACKAGE='lzma'

PACKAGE_BUGREPORT='lasse.collin@tukaani.org'

PACKAGE_NAME='LZMA'

PACKAGE_STRING='LZMA 4.32.7'

PACKAGE_TARNAME='lzma'

PACKAGE_VERSION='4.32.7'

PATH_SEPARATOR=':'

RANLIB=''

SDK_CFLAGS='-D_LZMA_IN_CB -D_LZMA_OUT_READ -D_LZMA_SYSTEM_SIZE_T -D_LZMA_PROB32'

SDK_CXXFLAGS='-DCOMPRESS_MF_BT -DCOMPRESS_MF_BT4 -DCOMPRESS_MF_HC'

SED=''

SET_MAKE=''

SHELL='/bin/sh'

STRIP=''

VERSION='4.32.7'

ac_ct_CC=''

ac_ct_CXX=''

ac_ct_F77=''

am__fastdepCC_FALSE=''

am__fastdepCC_TRUE=''

am__fastdepCXX_FALSE=''

am__fastdepCXX_TRUE=''

am__include=''

am__isrc=''

am__leading_dot='.'

am__quote=''

am__tar='${AMTAR} chof - "$$tardir"'

am__untar='${AMTAR} xf -'

bindir='${exec_prefix}/bin'

build='x86_64-pc-linux-gnu'

build_alias='x86_64-pc-linux-gnu'

build_cpu=''

build_os=''

build_vendor=''

datadir='/usr/share'

datarootdir='${prefix}/share'

docdir='${datarootdir}/doc/${PACKAGE_TARNAME}'

dvidir='${docdir}'

exec_prefix='NONE'

host='x86_64-pc-linux-gnu'

host_alias='x86_64-pc-linux-gnu'

host_cpu=''

host_os=''

host_vendor=''

htmldir='${docdir}'

includedir='${prefix}/include'

infodir='/usr/share/info'

install_sh='$(SHELL) /mnt/sda3/Portage/tmp/portage/app-arch/lzma-utils-4.32.7/work/lzma-4.32.7/install-sh'

libdir='/usr/lib64'

libexecdir='${exec_prefix}/libexec'

localedir='${datarootdir}/locale'

localstatedir='/var/lib'

mandir='/usr/share/man'

mkdir_p='/bin/mkdir -p'

oldincludedir='/usr/include'

pdfdir='${docdir}'

prefix='/usr'

program_transform_name='s,x,x,'

psdir='${docdir}'

sbindir='${exec_prefix}/sbin'

sharedstatedir='${prefix}/com'

sysconfdir='/etc'

target_alias=''

## ----------- ##

## confdefs.h. ##

## ----------- ##

#define PACKAGE_NAME "LZMA"

#define PACKAGE_TARNAME "lzma"

#define PACKAGE_VERSION "4.32.7"

#define PACKAGE_STRING "LZMA 4.32.7"

#define PACKAGE_BUGREPORT "lasse.collin@tukaani.org"

#define NDEBUG 1

#define PACKAGE "lzma"

#define VERSION "4.32.7"

configure: exit 77

[/i]

Por favor, me ajudem. Obrigado

----------

## desultory

Moved from Gentoo on AMD64 to Portuguese.

----------

## tcunha

 *Henrique Aparecido Gomes wrote:*   

> 
> 
> configure:2771: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -mtune=nocone -o3 -pipe  -Wl,-O1 conftest.cpp  >&5
> 
> conftest.cpp:1: error: bad value (nocone) for -mtune= switch
> ...

 

Estão várias coisas incorrectas.

1. Não sei se a intenção era mesmo usar o -mtune. Se não, especifica antes -march.

2. O cpu-type é nocona, e não nocone.

3. A optimização é -O3, e não -o3. E como esta optimização, por vezes, é demasiado agressiva, é melhor usar antes -O2.

HTH.

----------

## Henrique Aparecido Gomes

Obrigado tcunha, pela ajuda. Deu certo!!!!!!!!

Eu to feliz da vida.

Eu li e reli o manual os topicos e os faqs.

o problema tava no -mtune=NOCONE que eu encontrei em um faq.

e nao tava indo por causa do -O3, e não -o3 que nao notei a diferenca.

Eu recebi uma mensagem em ingles avisando que eu poderia utilizar o websync uma vez por dia

se nao eu seria posto em um lista, o que quer dizer?

Desculpe pela demora em responder e que eu sou seminarista e fiquei uma semana em retiro.

----------

## Henrique Aparecido Gomes

Poderia me ajudar com estes erros...

 Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.10

* Running with options: --menuconfig all

* Linux Kernel 2.6.27-gentoo-r8 for x86_64...

* kernel: >> Running mrproper...

* config: Using config from /usr/share/genkernel/x86_64/kernel-config

*         Previous config backed up to .config.bak

*         >> Running oldconfig...

* kernel: >> Cleaning...

* config: >> Invoking menuconfig...

#

# configuration written to .config

#

*** End of Linux kernel configuration.

*** Execute 'make' to build the kernel or try 'make help'.

*         >> Compiling 2.6.27-gentoo-r8 bzImage...

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "bzImage" target...

* -- Grepping log... --

  SHIPPED scripts/kconfig/lex.zconf.c

  SHIPPED scripts/kconfig/zconf.hash.c

  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.o

  HOSTLD  scripts/kconfig/conf

scripts/kconfig/conf -o arch/x86/Kconfig

.config:1219:warning: symbol value 'm' invalid for FIXED_PHY

.config:1378:warning: symbol value 'm' invalid for IWL4965

.config:1533:warning: symbol value 'm' invalid for ISDN

--

PCI support (PCI) [Y/n/?] y

  Support mmconfig PCI config space access (PCI_MMCONFIG) [Y/n] y

Support for DMA Remapping Devices (EXPERIMENTAL) (DMAR) [Y/n/?] y

  Support for Graphics workaround (DMAR_GFX_WA) [Y/n/?] y

PCI Express support (PCIEPORTBUS) [Y/n/?] y

  Root Port Advanced Error Reporting support (PCIEAER) [Y/n/?] y

--

    Include IDE/ATA-2 DISK support (BLK_DEV_IDEDISK) [Y/n/m/?] y

    Use multiple sector mode for Programmed Input/Output by default (IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE) [Y/n/?] y

    PCMCIA IDE support (BLK_DEV_IDECS) [M/n/?] m

    Cardbus IDE support (Delkin/ASKA/Workbit) (BLK_DEV_DELKIN) [M/n/y/?] m

    Include IDE/ATAPI CDROM support (BLK_DEV_IDECD) [Y/n/m/?] y

      Verbose error logging for IDE/ATAPI CDROM driver (BLK_DEV_IDECD_VERBOSE_ERRORS) [Y/n/?] (NEW)     Include IDE/ATAPI TAPE support (BLK_DEV_IDETAPE) [M/n/y/?] m

--

    Decode registers during diagnostics (AIC79XX_REG_PRETTY_PRINT) [N/y/?] n

  Adaptec AIC94xx SAS/SATA support (SCSI_AIC94XX) [M/n/y/?] m

    Compile in debug mode (AIC94XX_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

  Adaptec I2O RAID support  (SCSI_DPT_I2O) [N/m/y/?] (NEW)   AdvanSys SCSI support (SCSI_ADVANSYS) [M/n/y/?] m

  ARECA (ARC11xx/12xx/13xx/16xx) SATA/SAS RAID Host Adapter (SCSI_ARCMSR) [M/n/y/?] m

    Enable PCI Error Recovery Capability in Areca Driver(ARCMSR) (SCSI_ARCMSR_AER) [N/y/?] n

--

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/ldt.o

  CC      init/initramfs.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/setup.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/i8259.o

  CC      init/calibrate.o

arch/x86/kernel/i8259.c:36: internal compiler error: Segmentation fault

Please submit a full bug report,

with preprocessed source if appropriate.

See <URL:https://bugs.gentoo.org/> for instructions.

  CC      init/version.o

The bug is not reproducible, so it is likely a hardware or OS problem.

make[1]: *** [arch/x86/kernel/i8259.o] Error 1

make: *** [arch/x86/kernel] Error 2

--

  LD      init/mounts.o

  LD      init/built-in.o

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.10

* Running with options: --menuconfig all

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "bzImage" target...

* -- End log... --

* Please consult /var/log/genkernel.log for more information and any

* errors that were reported above.

* Report any genkernel bugs to bugs.gentoo.org and

* assign your bug to genkernel@gentoo.org. Please include

* as much information as you can in your bug report; attaching

* /var/log/genkernel.log so that your issue can be dealt with effectively.

* 

* Please do *not* report compilation failures as genkernel bugs!

----------

## baldeante

 *Quote:*   

> config:1219:warning: symbol value 'm' invalid for FIXED_PHY
> 
> .config:1378:warning: symbol value 'm' invalid for IWL4965
> 
> .config:1533:warning: symbol value 'm' invalid for ISDN 

 

Precisas mesmo destas opções ???

Se sim tenta coloca-las no kernel directamente e não como modulo aparentemente o estas opções não podem ser compilados como módulos.

 *Quote:*   

> make[1]: *** [arch/x86/kernel/i8259.o] Error 1
> 
> make: *** [arch/x86/kernel] Error 2 

 

Verifica também se estas a compilar o kernel para o CPU correcto, também deves verificar a pagina de códigos correcta no kernel.

----------

